# How would you orchestrate this?



## AllenM (Mar 4, 2007)

Alrighty, looking for critiques and ideas. I'm pretty new to this and despite my huge passion for it I rarely get time to do it in between work. Probably sounds pretty girly but I'd appreciate you narrowing any comment to constructive criticism instead of just negative criticism. It's just that mood has a lot to do with my writing and if I'm put off I get creative block.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/g8loq7

I know it's super short, this is basically what I do before I attempt to write a song. I do one of these short little numbers that sums up the song and makes it easier for me to write the full version later. that's why it just switches off like that. I'm very new to full orchestration and I'm not good at it. I want this song to be full orchestra and that clip doesn't sound much like how it sounds in my head. I was wondering if I could get some quick pointers as to what instruments would be good to use in the orchestration of this?

Also, I was wondering if anybody had an idea as to why it just sounds kinda crummy like it does. It kinda hits negative feelings with me and that wasn't my intention, it was supposed to be positive. I'd imagine half of it has to do with the arrangement and the other half has to do with the leveling of the instruments (they are all even), I'm just not sure what to do to fix it.

It sounds really good in my head, I promise.


----------



## AllenM (Mar 4, 2007)

and I wrote this while waiting for a response:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/y3q7ut

feels like I should use different strings for that second half but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

Allen, it really sounds great! this would be great for movie music, hehe
Other than that, keep up the good work!
Musically,
4/4 player


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Quite honestly it sounds a bit muddy, very deep and thick. This might be the effect you want. If not, it might be a matter of balance. The deepest part sounds deep enough to be double basses playing an independent part. But it isn't possible to talk constructively without a score. 

What's girly about it, by the way?


----------



## AllenM (Mar 4, 2007)

> Allen, it really sounds great! this would be great for movie music, hehe


thank you very much.



> Quite honestly it sounds a bit muddy, very deep and thick.


Yessir, I can't say I like it much but that might be because of it's so deep and I've heard it a thousand times, the ole ear fatigue. That aside, having it deep like that wasn't really my aim, it just kinda ended up there, it wasn't what I intended at all, now I'm kinda stuck trying to figure out how to redo it as a symphony so it sounds more positive and bright but powerful.

EDIT: Also, keep in mind they are more like sketches yah know. So everything isn't at 100%, it's just supposed to be an idea of what I wanted, if that makes sense?


----------

